# Motocrossers



## eyesky (Feb 17, 2012)

Do we have MX or off road riders on here?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 18, 2012)

Yep!I ride off road,and dualsports.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2012)

650 mod dualsport here.She's a beast!


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 1, 2012)

i ride no motocross thou mostly on the street lol


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

stop posting your spam all over site 
hey riu memebers go to their site and spam the fuck out of their email and they have a number u can harrass them at 
here it is 

Contact Us 
Durgapurc/o The Riviera, Durgapur 713202, Burdwan, West Bengal. Telephone/Fax0343)2555476, 2555760, 2559024Ghatshilac/o The Bibhuti Vihar, Ghatshila, East Singbhum, Jharkhand-832303 Telephone/Fax:06585226506 Mobile:09939319187Kolkata:Jetex Tours & Travels (P) Ltd. 10/N, Block -A, New Alipore, Ground Floor, Kolkata-700053 Telephone/ Fax033)2407141024 Hr.Booking 9830155510 / 9831752626Mail Us [email protected]


----------

